# Anyone receiving KOIN/CBS from Portland - Is your audio 'Screechy'?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Anyone else hear a grungy/screechy KOIN sound (via 5.1 system)?

I travel around & receive several local feeds from Dish (DTV until last yr), The audio on KOIN/CMS sounds very grungy & sibilant, the center channel dialog (much of what we listen to) on my decent 5.1 system, is just awful,* very strident, screechy voices* (most importantly) but other mid-range sounds are screechy as well. (sounds over-modulated if you know what that means)

Human voices do NOT sound like that, no 'real' audio sounds like this!
(can not compare via antenna, no signal here)

The Eugene, Or, the Sacramento,Calif & San Francisco CBS stations do NOT sound like this! (same sound system, Dish recvr, etc)

I actually 'reluctantly' watch KOIN/CBS for this reason, but like some shows.

I have contacted the KOIN engineering & they say their feed is the same to both Dish & DTV (makes sense since I heard the same bad audio from both), I then suggested it imply's a 'source' problem, ie - under their control, or something they are doing.

He claims they 'do not alter' the CBS feed, but yet I do not hear this from the other CBS stations. The engineer says he is due to get Dish soon, personally, so will check it out himself (he is in charge of the transmission & translators).

PS: No other channel sounds this bad, some sound quite nice!


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

I just checked, and I didn't notice any problems. Of course it is only Price is Right, but it sounded ok.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

If you don't mind, try again tonight or tomorrow night on some of their 'rerun' popular shows.

Thanks!


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

I just checked Big Bang Theory and it seemed ok. Everything was coming out of the center channel except the laugh track.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

rbonzer said:


> I just checked Big Bang Theory and it seemed ok. Everything was coming out of the center channel except the laugh track.


Thanks!,* I am actually surprised*, as it is so very obvious to my ears, I heard it on Big Bang last night myself & it was screechy to me. I wonder if its partially my Sony 7.1 receiver & speakers?

But strangely, I do not hear it on other channels, but I do hear on CNN, especially the studio ppl such as Wolf Blitzer, but some commercials as well. I hear it as I type this!

Glad you do not hear it! It bugs me to the point of not watching very loud, and with center channel down below 'balance'.

Thanks!


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

rbonzer said:


> I just checked Big Bang Theory and it seemed ok. Everything was coming out of the center channel except the laugh track.


The center channel was not what I was referring to, it is the 'sound' that is relegated to the center, ie talk,speech that I was suggesting was very screechy sounding.

Also, I got a chance to see/listen to KOIN via antenna, and it is identical screechy audio, so not a Dish specific issue.

Compare the voices of prime time shows (man or woman) with your real life voices, do ppl sound like that? I think not, not even if you stuck a microphone in front of their mouths.

Compare to other channels, except CNN, its audio is essentially identical & lousy/screechy.

But I suppose I am one of the few ppl who knows how an actual real voice &/or good audio sounds like, even poorly executed network tv audio.

Ah, the burden of objective observation, sigh!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd be suspicious of the AVR.

I don't make a good data point as I typically do my KOIN stuff OTA but I have switched back and forth during sporting events to check the time lag and haven't noticed an obvious problem with the sound.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Did you miss this statement of mine?

"The Eugene, Or, the Sacramento,Calif & San Francisco CBS stations do NOT sound like this! (same sound system, Dish recvr, etc)"


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

It really baffles me that ppl do not hear this screechy, ugly sound!

I assume you are listening to the TV speakers, which are universally HORRIBLE, or you need to compare KOIN audio to more Quality audio stations such as HBO, Starz, Blu-ray, DVD movies, etc.
** Woman do NOT sound like Pirates, in real life! **

KOIN is not the only station with screechy bad sound (CNN is awful too), it is just so much worse than any other CBS stations I 
have watched recently!

I actually cringe when I watch KOIN (thank God they will not be doing the Olympics), I have my treble turn down, I turn down the center channel level, but then have to reverse all that on other stations!! PIA!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> It really baffles me that ppl do not hear this screechy, ugly sound!


Which is why I'm inclined to believe that the problem is on your end (or during periods when none of us is viewing).


> I assume you are listening to the TV speakers, which are universally HORRIBLE, or you need to compare KOIN audio to more Quality audio stations such as HBO, Starz, Blu-ray, DVD movies, etc.


That would be a horrible assumption. My audio comes through an AVR (not just an HTiB) as well.


> KOIN is not the only station with screechy bad sound (CNN is awful too), it is just so much worse than any other CBS stations I have watched recently!


I haven't had occasion to watch CNN since it went HD (and it was probably during Gulf One before that.

I still suspect, with all of your blustering and finger pointing, that there's something wrong with your setup.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Once again, if other channels DO NOT sound like that, & the Eugene Oregon CBS does NOT sound like that (or Sacrament & San Francisco CBS stations), how can it be MY equipment, simple logic yes?

My AVR is fine, my speakers are apparently better than most ppls, yours, DVD's & blu-ray sound fine, I suppose my speakers and my ears and my attention to 'non harsh voice' makes me a bit judgmental especially when it is as 'screechy' and ugly as KOIN audio!

Some ppl are tone deaf, do not hear like most of us, so.....

I actually just changed locals, just to GET away from the screechy CBS sound, so I am happier, KOIN still sounds like 'crappy cell phone-screetch' but I no longer care! 

Suggestion: learn what good audio sounds like, then music will be even more enjoyable, but you may have to upgrade equipment to please those educated ears, and it is true, the brain tells us what is pleasant realistic audio, but first you must 'know/learn' what good audio sounds like, I do! But the 'mp3' generation mostly does not know what good audio is, nor the loud amplified music group as well.

Go listen to un-amplified music (acoustic), & voice/singer, you will learn quickly what good audio is, and it is so wonderful, but you have to care I suppose, or make the effort?!

I care, some of us do, love good music/audio, TV really at best has mediocre sound, movies channels a bit better.

I surrender! I will take my 'good audio' ears and go home now.

Best wishes, Have a good life, some day have some good sound & love it!

Poke me with a fork I am done!



harsh said:


> Which is why I'm inclined to believe that the problem is on your end (or during periods when none of us is viewing).That would be a horrible assumption. My audio comes through an AVR (not just an HTiB) as well.I haven't had occasion to watch CNN since it went HD (and it was probably during Gulf One before that.
> 
> I still suspect, with all of your blustering and finger pointing, that there's something wrong with your setup.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> Once again, if other channels DO NOT sound like that, & the Eugene Oregon CBS does NOT sound like that (or Sacrament & San Francisco CBS stations), how can it be MY equipment, simple logic yes?


You're assuming that everyone is physically experiencing the problem(s) that you make a mountain of. It is NOT reasonable to assume that they must also be suffering horribly or they're necessarily hearing impaired and/or their audio system (and its associated listening environment) obviously vastly inferior to yours.

Logic suggests that if one person is having problems and NOBODY else does, that one person most likely has a unique situation that manifests the problem. The other possibility is that everyone else who responded is lying. Given how much fun it is to wind you up and watch your spin, that's maybe not out of the realm of possibility, but I doubt it.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I might be an issue with the DAC used in your equipment and the way the audio is compressed by KOIN. Also, Dolby makes more compromises in their compression, then, for example, a standard audio CD.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

I realized that everyone is an expert here, but guess what?

I am back in San Francisco area, and the CBS station sounds just fine, EXACTLY how I earlier noted, the Portland, Oregon CBS station does NOT sound this good, Screechy on ANY broadcast, live or delayed! (I just happen to have a 'Mentalist' from Portland CBS station on DVR, Screechy audio compared to San Fran Mentalist!)

Oh guess what, *same equipment, same ears, same audio/brain assessment capability*.

So all you experts, who say "It's just you, your equipment" are well, living in the land of Harry Potter! or delusional, or not objective! 

Thus, since I am the only person that hears this, but of course who else experiences the Portland CBS stations and the Eugene, Or stations & the Sacramento, Ca stations, the San Francisco, Ca stations, Oh yeah ME!

But of course all you others 'know what you speak' !

*Ding, ding, ding, Delusional is the correct answer!!*

PS: Psst, Santa Clause is real! Yeah, keep believing you are correct!



harsh said:


> You're assuming that everyone is physically experiencing the problem(s) that you make a mountain of. It is NOT reasonable to assume that they must also be suffering horribly or they're necessarily hearing impaired and/or their audio system (and its associated listening environment) obviously vastly inferior to yours.
> 
> Logic suggests that if one person is having problems and NOBODY else does, that one person most likely has a unique situation that manifests the problem. The other possibility is that everyone else who responded is lying. Given how much fun it is to wind you up and watch your spin, that's maybe not out of the realm of possibility, but I doubt it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> Thus, since I am the only person that hears this, but of course who else experiences the Portland CBS stations and the Eugene, Or stations & the Sacramento, Ca stations, the San Francisco, Ca stations, Oh yeah ME!


When you find someone independent to corroborate your claims, we'd surely be more accepting of them. As it is, it appears to be isolated to you.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Back when this thread was new, I noticed nothing unusual about KOIN sound. I still don't.

In any case, since you said:



RVRambler said:


> Also, I got a chance to see/listen to KOIN via antenna, and it is identical screechy audio, so not a Dish specific issue.


It sounds like a dish network forum is unlikely to solve this problem. Possibly KOIN, but I suspect something odd with your setup.

I spent several minutes googling things like KOIN TV sound, KOIN TV audio, KOIN TV bad audio etc. My searches found this thread multiple times, but didn't find other complaints. (Except for one closed thread from 2001 about pulsating sound on a certain set top box.)

In years past I have sometimes thought I had an audio problem that turned out to be something in the room resonating, like a picture frame or glass in a cabinet door etc.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Thx for your cordial response, unusual! 
(many emails to tech. guy @ KOIN, he did not hear what I heard, of course)

101 debugging, COMPARE things!

*No, when you switch to Eugene, Or CBS station 1 day, sound ok & then switch to Portland, Or CBS station the same day, and the sound is I describe (Screechy), it is NOT the equipment or setup, tell me how it could be* - read my complete post(s).

I also heard the same audio harshness via antenna, NOT a Dish issue actually, originally thought it was as did KOIN tech!

I once was a fairly fervent audiophile, had some very nice B&W, electrostatic panel, etc speakers, about $15k+ at any one time (a bit of $ back 80's & 90's) so I am very aware of resonances, live-room-dead-room, reflections, beaming, etc. (besides my current Sony recvr has a mic and does level setting/eq, but you then need to tailor eq/level balancing to your liking).

When the exact equipment (cables & all) does NOT have harsh sound on other tv channels, DVD's, BluRay video/audio, both DTS & DD all 5.1 at both high and low bits rates, then it is NOT the equipment, NOR me.

I even heard similar harshness via my HD monitor speakers, which are awful, cheap speakers (like all that I have ever heard).

So either ppl do not know what I hear, OR what 'good' HD TV sound is or what good audio is or should be or ???????

I also do not believe that just because only 1 person hears harsh sound does not mean it does not exist, lots of events in history has shown this! (not that this is historical of course!!)

Good day!



Orion9 said:


> Back when this thread was new, I noticed nothing unusual about KOIN sound. I still don't.
> 
> In any case, since you said:
> 
> ...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

...

...


yes, clearly we are all inferior to you. We are all inmates in the same asylum, and yours are the One True Ears, golden in hue and glorious to behold, larger and more curvaceous than even the most pert bosoms of lusty Ceres. We bow to thee, almighty Hearer of the Screech, bearer of the Audiophilia Nonperforatum, sumus in monumentis under thy Most Blessed Feet.

In Nomine Audio, Amen.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Orion9 said:


> Back when this thread was new, I noticed nothing unusual about KOIN sound. I still don't.


Neither do I. KOIN is operating just fine.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

WebTraveler said:


> Neither do I. KOIN is operating just fine.


And the man with 1 ear can not hear stereo and the man with 1 eye can not see depth!


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Perhaps the ~2 million people in the KOIN area are all one-eared and could educate themselves so they could experience the joy of: "just awful, very strident, screechy voices", "screechy, ugly sound", and women who "sound like Pirates". Then again, maybe they don't think that's worth the effort! 



RVRambler said:


> 101 debugging, COMPARE things!


I'm comparing the 2 million who don't appear to be complaining and the ones here who are specifically not complaining to the 1 (and only 1 so far) who is. Debugging 101 leads me to the conclusion that it's most likely on your end. It could be your equipment (as YOU originally suggested) or it could be your hearing as you seem to prefer now. If there were two or three complaining, then we might be able to find some common thread, but with 1 it's hard to do.


----------



## winman97 (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread is quite long with a lot of back and forth, but did you DISCONNECT your sound system from the dish receiver and connect dish receiver audio output to the tv's audio input and listen to the sound through the TV speakers. If so, was the screechy sound still there?
If so and the sound is still there, it is your dish receiver. Do you have a second dish receiver in the house that has the screechy sound on the same channel? 

It could even be the LNB on the Dish. I once had a customer that had one or two channels that would just blank out and not return until the next morning. Then that afternoon the same channel(s) would blank out again and and not return until the next day. Changed the LNB and that fixed the problem.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

RVRambler said:


> And the man with 1 ear can not hear stereo and the man with 1 eye can not see depth!


What is your point?

KOIN is fine. I have it on right now, for example. I have NEVER noticed any issues with KOIN.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

*MODERATOR, PLEASE CLOSE/LOCK THIS THREAD, PLEASE!*

Thanks, but I can tell you did not read all MY posts, I compared & eliminated the equip, long ago.

Being a past audiophile and having an Elec. Engineering degree & long interest in audio, methods of and equip., designing some stereo equipment even, & reading many research lit. on hearing and ppl's perceptions, I am not surprised with the responses here.

What's funny is the *'certainty' *of ppl's convictions, especially when *they have ONLY 1 CBS station to sample* (I compared KOIN to at least 4 other CBS stations), no ability to compare but yet, they are so certain its my problem not KOIN's.

Strange, Funny, Sad, but not surprising with the casual/layperson's perceptions and certainty with so little foundation of experience or education, and not knowing how easily a humans senses/thoughts are fooled, good and bad.

The human brain really does some wonderful things, both hearing and seeing are SO very complex, human perceptions are fooled so very often (to the good often, ie mp3, mpeg2/4, etc) but you do not or may not perceive it unless you know the science, and maybe not even then.

*So I should have NEVER started this thread, but first thought it a 'Dish' signal issue, even though I heard it with DTV the previous summer, but had forgotten, my mistake in starting and maintaining this silly thread !! *

I just wonder why it is ONLY KOIN that I hear this, oh forgot, KCBS (LA) did not have screechy audio either - 5 CBS stations!!

*Let this dead horse lay dead! Please! RIP dead horse! 
*


winman97 said:


> This thread is quite long with a lot of back and forth, but did you DISCONNECT your sound system from the dish receiver and connect dish receiver audio output to the tv's audio input and listen to the sound through the TV speakers. If so, was the screechy sound still there?
> If so and the sound is still there, it is your dish receiver. Do you have a second dish receiver in the house that has the screechy sound on the same channel?
> 
> It could even be the LNB on the Dish. I once had a customer that had one or two channels that would just blank out and not return until the next morning. Then that afternoon the same channel(s) would blank out again and and not return until the next day. Changed the LNB and that fixed the problem.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> Thanks, but I can tell you did not read all MY posts, I compared & eliminated the equip, long ago.


People tend to get lost in windy posts after the first couple of sentences; especially when the poster seems to be talking more about their life story than the supposed problem.

The insistence that posters who didn't agree must have an intolerable sound system or must have significant hearing loss didn't win you any support.

A real EE might have offered instrumented analyses and certainly wouldn't make comparisons based on memory.

AVSForum might be a better fit for a thread like this as there are many there who discuss such things (their self-decided awesomeness) at every opportunity.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Harsh wins the thread!


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

RVRambler said:


> What's funny is the *'certainty' *of ppl's convictions, especially when *they have ONLY 1 CBS station to sample* (I compared KOIN to at least 4 other CBS stations), no ability to compare but yet, they are so certain its my problem not KOIN's.


Well you claimed that women sound like Pirates which I think most people would notice without looking at a difference signal through an oscilloscope. 

Why close the thread? You might someday find a second person who can hear an issue. Maybe you'll both be golden-eared audiophiles and it will confirm your suspicion. Or maybe it will tell you something else.


----------

